# Easy Diy Aquarium Divider



## Smoke

*An Easy Do It Yourself Aquarium Divider*

*Required Materials (all were obtained from The Home Depot hardware store/any hardware store should do):*

•	Egg Crate (Light Diffuser - Found in the light section) - 1 sheet used here&#8230;
•	1 Utility Razor Knife (needle nosed pliers should also work well)
•	2 Stickums Razor holders (suction cups)

*Optional:*
•	Measuring tape (had but didn't need it)

*Photos of materials used:*

















*Instructions:*

•	Hold the eggcrate up to the target tank and measure up to the segment in the eggcrate to cut so that it fits as snug as possible
•	Cut the desired rectangle based on the mark previously measured, using the utility knife or needle nosed pliers (to trim to fit)
•	Place the eggcrate in the tank and support it vertically using the tank substrate
•	Use the razor holders to support the top

*Done!*

Buying a divider at the LFS/PetStore can run over $30, and you get a really cheap and weak divider that usually doesn't provide the support needed for larger predatory fish. The above method cost approx $16, but could have been less if I already had the utility knife and measuring tape (measuring tape was not needed). Obviously there are other methods of building an aquarium divider, which could offer different advantages etc. So please feel free to add to this post with your preferred method


----------



## BRUNER247

I've found simple needlenosed pliers works best to trim to fit.


----------



## Sylar_92

I did the same thing, good job.


----------



## Smoke

BRUNER247 said:


> I did the same thing, good job.


Thanks!


----------



## marcjr

Anyone know where I can find those suction cups with the holder attached to them? Home Depot discontinued the product.


----------



## Ariana_Grande

try amazon


----------

